# New 2015 F150 - Crooked Tailgate From Manufactuer



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

So I was on this forum earlier last month thinking about getting a new F-150, pulled the trigger, love the truck, but when I picked it up I noticed that the rear tailgate was not correctly put on the vehicle from the manufacturer. The left top side of the tailgate was not flush with the rest of the body and stuck out ~2 inches and was not able to hit the striker without slamming the tailgate hard. The tailgate pops very loud when you try to open it like there is stress on the locking mechanism. The dealer said they fixed it but its still not flush with the rest of the body and still pops loudly when you open it. The dealer said this was common in some of the vehicles their getting, and they could not adjust it anymore after spending 1 hour on it. They said they could look more into it if I give them the vehicle again for a day...they also said Ford put out a bulletin saying not to try to adjust tailgates. I feel swindled. So I'm at a loss, its a brand new truck and I have this crooked tailgate on my truck. I don't see why they wont just pick up the phone and call Ford to see how to fix it. Has anyone with a new truck had this? Does anyone have any solutions? I got this truck from a reputable Dealer in Houston, Tx.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

****** off chair slinging meltdown needed, right in the front lobby on Saturday about noon when it is mega crowded with new customers.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> ****** off chair slinging meltdown needed, right in the front lobby on Saturday about noon when it is mega crowded with new customers.


Hahaha Sounds like a plan. I'm pretty much there, I have been overly patient with them.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Take the idiot that told you it was common out in the lot and make him show you another truck that has that same problem.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Take the idiot that told you that out in the lot and make him show you another truck that has that same problem.


Oh I went to the nearest truck and showed them. Shut him up quickly.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your problem. I would try another dealer or call Ford directly. It doesn't matter which brand you buy, they all produce **** from time to time. Sounds like you have both a manufacturing defect and a poor service department. Ford, GM, Ram all have procedures to deal with unsatisfactory service from a service department. You are not the first.


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

Send a written letter to Ford. I did this with a GM dealer before and they jumped through hoops to fix the problem. Make sure you name the dealership.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Called Ford. They are going to have a Representative call me to work it out, hopefully. Biggest pain in my ***, its already been in the shop more of a percentage of its lifetime than my old truck.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Quick update. My truck was in the Shop for 2 days so they could figure out what was wrong, they found the issue in the body of the truck and not the tailgate. The left side of the bed is actually shorter than the right by 1/2 an inch or so. In order to fix it they would have to get a whole new left bedside and paint it to my color. I have my truck back right now awaiting on ford engineering to approve the fix or whatever. I'm not sure if this would fall under the Texas Lemon Act if they cannot fix it completely. I hope they can match the paint....


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> ****** off chair slinging meltdown needed, right in the front lobby on Saturday about noon when it is mega crowded with new customers.


Dont forget to take all the kids with coloring books and markers and ipads with volume all the way up. "Sir the bathroom needs some attention, sorry"


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

texwake said:


> Quick update. My truck was in the Shop for 2 days so they could figure out what was wrong, they found the issue in the body of the truck and not the tailgate. The left side of the bed is actually shorter than the right by 1/2 an inch or so. In order to fix it they would have to get a whole new left bedside and paint it to my color. I have my truck back right now awaiting on ford engineering to approve the fix or whatever. I'm not sure if this would fall under the Texas Lemon Act if they cannot fix it completely. I hope they can match the paint....


If they will only repair the truck you could try to get them to pay a diminished value claim on the truck. The repair work will go on the vehicle permanent history report and will hurt your resale value, especially since it is a brand new truck I would ask about it.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

HiggsBoson said:


> If they will only repair the truck you could try to get them to pay a diminished value claim on the truck. The repair work will go on the vehicle permanent history report and will hurt your resale value, especially since it is a brand new truck I would ask about it.


Good Point. I will ask. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd make them give me a new truck. Seriously. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Yep, you definitely didn't get what you paid for.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> I'd make them give me a new truck. Seriously. Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


*^ *
Yep

Arrange a meeting with the General manager and Ford rep, emphasize your dissatisfaction with the factory defective truck, it is not a High-Quality product, as advertised by Ford, does not meet your expectations and you believe strongly a new High-Quality replacement is warranted.








Consult an attorney for assistance if needed*.*






























Ford Motor Company sustainability report 2014/2015
http://corporate.ford.com/content/dam/corporate/en/company/2014-15-Sustainability-Report.pdf* Product Quality and safety*, Page 266*

Customer Satisfaction and Quality*
When customers purchase something as expensive as a new
 vehicle, they expect a *high-quality product*. They also expect
 high-quality service in their sales, vehicle service and financing
 experience. Thatâ€™s why *quality is a top priority at Ford* and a
 central mission of all of our employees.

we validate that our vehicle designs and manufacturing processes will deliver vehicles that* meet or exceed** customer expectations. *


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Quick Update. After months of no one really taking control of the situation I told them I would get an attorney because things were moving too slow and there were no answers from them, they finally approved the fix which was getting a whole new left bedside and painting it. My truck has been with Mack Heik since 12/21/15, was told I would maybe get it back last Thursday...have not heard anything new. This has been a regular pain in my assets. I do not think I will do business with Mac Heik Ford ever again, they rarely call me back or update me.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

I've been a Ford guy, but they have some issues. A few years back I bought a new F-150 and it happened to be a year where they made a bunch of changes to the truck. The truck was at the Dealer's shop five times for various issues and usually spent several days there. When the truck needed to go to the shop for a sixth time, I decided enough was enough and traded for something else.

And I don't like Ford's engine issues that bite you in the *** when the truck gets some miles on it. (ie. the triton motor's spark plugs, the 5.3L cam phasors, the early ecoboost issues, ....) What issues will the 5.0L see down the road? or the new ecoboosts?

Come on Ford! I want to be able to buy a quality American made truck. Can't trust GM right now, Ram is owned by an Italian company. When you consider that Toyota trucks are made in Texas, you have to consider them.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

texwake said:


> Quick Update. After months of no one really taking control of the situation I told them I would get an attorney because things were moving too slow and there were no answers from them, they finally approved the fix which was getting a whole new left bedside and painting it. My truck has been with Mack Heik since 12/21/15, was told I would maybe get it back last Thursday...have not heard anything new. This has been a regular pain in my assets. I do not think I will do business with Mac Heik Ford ever again, they rarely call me back or update me.


There is absolutely no excuse for the way you are being treated. I would be raising some MAJOR he!! right about now. It's not even me and I'm POd. WOW!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Just heard back from Ford Manufacturing...they called back Mac Heik and they told her the same thing as last week, its going to paint and going to be done at the end of the week (again). So it would be three weeks I would be out of my truck if that's true. I understand there are holidays involved but do not tell me something you cannot deliver upon.


----------



## Austincountyag (Feb 25, 2015)

texwake said:


> Just heard back from Ford Manufacturing...they called back Mac Heik and they told her the same thing as last week, its going to paint and going to be done at the end of the week (again). So it would be three weeks I would be out of my truck if that's true. I understand there are holidays involved but do not tell me something you cannot deliver upon.


I would be throwing a temper tantrum like a 6 year old in the middle of the dealership. It sounds like they are giving you the run around.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Austincountyag said:


> I would be throwing a temper tantrum like a 6 year old in the middle of the dealership. It sounds like they are giving you the run around.


Lemon Law required me to give them a reasonable amount of time to fix the issue. If they do not give me the truck back by the end of the week it qualifies since the aggregate number of days its been out of service is 30.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

What did they give you to drive while they are fixing a "factory defect" ? 

You should have been given a comparable vehicle !


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ford needs to replace your truck, no questions asked. Obviously there was a quality failure down somewhere in the assembly for one side of the bed to be shorter. I hope for your sake the "repair to your new truck" is satisfactory. The dealer did not build the truck so I would focus my effort at Ford. Go over it with a fine tooth comb looking for any defects in the repair, once you drive it away the dealer and Ford will assume you are satisfied. Look at it in different light and all directions, remember you bought a NEW truck, not a "patched" truck. 

Please keep us informed on the outcome....like others have said I'm mad now and it's not my truck!

Good luck


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

muzzleloader said:


> What did they give you to drive while they are fixing a "factory defect" ?
> 
> You should have been given a comparable vehicle !


Yes...I'm crusin in a ford focus W/ black rims, I am at least living my Fast and the Furious Dream while I Tokyo drift through Houston.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm watching for the outcome. My dad and BIL both have 2015 F150's and they have some panel fitment issues also. Sounds like maybe they have some QC issues on the assembly line.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Get on f150ecoboost forum. 

Get ahold of crystal. A guy who works for ford. He can get things done. 

His screen name is fordservice 

--------------

Merry CHRISTmas everyone!!!! Remember HE is the reason for the season.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Post that here http://www.f150forum.com/f118/ A factory rep is a member of the fourm and they can elivate to a Dist Manager.
Besure and post a few pics showing the problem

Yep ecoboost forum also. I am member of both


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Bad dealership. They just want to shut you up. Go somewhere else.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

stargazer said:


> Post that here http://www.f150forum.com/f118/ A factory rep is a member of the fourm and they can elivate to a Dist Manager.
> Besure and post a few pics showing the problem
> 
> Yep ecoboost forum also. I am member of both


Thanks, I've actually been working with a ford rep already. Everyone is just dragging their feet. I'm waiting to see if they fix it by Friday before I light another fire under them.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd dump that blue oval pos. Good luck on getting the whole truck replaced.
I seriously doubt the dealer will match the factory paint quality. I also doubt it will wear/fade the same as the factory finish.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Out of curiosity, If it was that obvious when you went to pick up the truck, why did you buy it with that huge flaw?


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

SeaY'all said:


> Out of curiosity, If it was that obvious when you went to pick up the truck, why did you buy it with that huge flaw?


When you slam the tailgate hard (way harder than normal) it would align with the rest of the body of the truck (which the seller did and I did not notice). I did however point out the loud popping noise while it opened when I picked it up and he said they would fix it when they get the part for the glove compartment (glove compartment would not latch). Thought it was a no biggie fix at the time. It was more apparent to me later when I got it home that it was a bigger issue than they said. They also blamed the spray in bed liner they installed saying that they sprayed it too thick around the tailgate and it was pushing against the closed tailgate saying that they needed to shave it down alittle.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Issue resolved. You cant even tell its been painted. Although I still had trouble with the service department following up on issues I pointed out (over spray, new scratch) and some other issues came up with the truck that were not related to the initial issue. Ford made good by giving me an extended warranty on the truck good through to the end of my payments (based on average mileage for 5 years). 
What I learned from all of this is to buy your truck from a dealer with a good service department and that will take charge if something goes wrong with your vehicle. I still will not do business with Mac Haik Ford again. Wife needs a new car too.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Glad the truck is to your satisfaction. Unfortunately finding a good service department at a dealer is almost impossible these days...


----------



## Drewtk (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad to hear you finally got the truck back. I agree that it's important to buy from a dealer that has a good service department, but it's so hard to figure that out in advance. I have two Fords now and have taken them to 3 different dealers over the past few years. ALL of them have terrible service departments. Mac Haik, Big Star (Pearland), and I forget the other one. 

The typical treatment is (1) despite having an appointment, waiting 15+ minutes before someone can meet with me to drop off the vehicle, (2) not getting any updates on the car despite promises to do so, (3) my having to constantly call to get updates and never being called back, even after the car is ready. From what I can tell, Ford service departments are WAY WAY WAY understaffed at the front desk. The services reps' phones are ringing constantly and customers keep piling up.

For my F250 diesel, my local dealer (Big Star) is so backed up on diesel work that I would have to drop by truck off and then would put it in the work queue. So it has sat there for a week before they could even do a simple 'check engine' light diagnosis.

I also have / have had Toyotas, BMWs, and Porsches and their service departments are miles better. Granted, BMW and Porsche are much higher end, but Ford could learn a thing or fifty from them.


----------



## Jkol (Jan 19, 2016)

Unfortunately I had an issue with my 2013 F-150 that spent more time at the dealer than It was in my driveway. They even got the engineer involved and after they attempted to fix it, by changing out the torque converter, driveshaft, and both the ring and pinion gears, they told me it was a normal vibration and within the factory tolerance from the factory. 
They are somewhat protected from the lemon law as I was told by a lawyer that it has to be in the shop for the same issue 3 times, but get this "the 3 repairs for the same issue have to be under the direction of a Ford engineer, not the dealer to qualify for the Lemon Law". In other words, the dealer can keep repairing the same problem over and over, and as long as they supply you with a loaner and the repairs were not directed by a Ford engineer, it does not qualify for the Lemon Law. 
I guess the manufactures got tired of handing out new trucks/cars due to dealers not able to fix the problem. 
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news as this is the same for all manufactures, not just Ford. 
I feel your pain. Good luck.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

How in the heck does a stamped piece of steel just happen to end up shorter, without looking crazy stupid wrong?

Sorry for your troubles, glad you are happy with the resolution. 

Consider a Tundra next time.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Scared the heck outta me reading your post,so I ran out and looked at mine,and everything is fine.25,000 miles and is the best truck I ever owned,so far.My wifes 2014 Tahoe is wearing us out going back and forth to the dealer.


----------

